# Skinny versus SLS



## Judy Martin (Jan 9, 2013)

I have had my Azureus froglets for a month. I was told they were about a month to two months OOTW. They are still very tiny. Their legs are really skinny. They are climbing up the wall of the shoe box. Any ideas on how to either fatten them up or figure out if it is SLS?


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

Judy Martin said:


> I have had my Azureus froglets for a month. I was told they were about a month to two months OOTW. They are still very tiny. Their legs are really skinny. They are climbing up the wall of the shoe box. Any ideas on how to either fatten them up or figure out if it is SLS?


I thought with SLS it would typically inhibit them from being able to get around very well. Fruit Fly maggots are very fattening. Do you have pictures?


----------



## Judy Martin (Jan 9, 2013)

Here is a pic, if it works. Never posted pic yet.


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

I can only see the upper right ones leg and that looks fine


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Can't see the legs very well, but I agree. The one I can see looks OK.
Can you try to get some closeups to see if they look skinny or just small?


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

Chances are if they are capable of keeping their heads off the ground it's not sls. Are theses your first to morph out?


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

In my exporiance if you wanna pack some weight on try several small feeding a day.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

I believe I have read that there is differing degrees of SLS and that sometimes the frog is able to move around. 9Correct me if I'm wrong...)

However, I agree with everyone else. The frog whose legs you can see in the picture looks to be just fine. If you've had them a month and they were possibly only a month old when you got them...they're still really young froglets and have a lot of growing yet to do. It doesn't look to me like you need to worry just yet.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

You are right Wendy. There are varying degrees of SLS. Bad cases may not be able move around, but there are mild cases, too.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

I thought I didn't just make that up in my own head...but sometimes I never know and it's better if I check.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I do no see SLS but I do see 2 frogs that are probably stressed from life in a shoebox.I would set them up in a small aquarium, 5 to 10 gal size, with a few small plants to use as their canopy, some leaf litter on the moist coco fiber substrate. You should also seed tank with a lot of springtails, lighting should be subdued and not bright. I would feed wingless melanos dusted with vitamins and calcium.I think as they are set up now they simply don't feel secure.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

I can't seem to find the write up I did on sls a few years ago. Had a ton of pic an things to look for to identify sls. Things like fused joints, leg growth reversal, toe curling, uneven leg growth among others. Sry about the previous statement kinda sounded like just cause the can move on their own free will no chance if sls but that is certainly not the case. Sls can be as obvious as a missing leg to as subtle as a missing toe.


----------



## jthayer245 (Jan 6, 2013)

Judy,

Can you send some pics? I am new as well and I have (6) froglets 3-4 weeks out, (2) 3-4 months out, (1) 6 month or older, but not breeding ready and 8 tadpoles fresh from a egg clutch....

What is SLS?

R, Joe


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

Spindley leg syndrome


----------



## Judy Martin (Jan 9, 2013)

billschwinn said:


> I do no see SLS but I do see 2 frogs that are probably stressed from life in a shoebox.I would set them up in a small aquarium, 5 to 10 gal size, with a few small plants to use as their canopy, some leaf litter on the moist coco fiber substrate. You should also seed tank with a lot of springtails, lighting should be subdued and not bright. I would feed wingless melanos dusted with vitamins and calcium.I think as they are set up now they simply don't feel secure.


I have put sphagnum moss, leaf litter, couple things for hiding. I have been feeding them twice a day with springtails and fruit flies. 

I am new at attaching photos, so I hope this works. This is recent from today. I have four. Could they be stressing each other out at such an early age? I had them in a viv 18x18x24. I am just trying to fatten them up before I put them back in the viv. Bad choice? I am new with dart frogs.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I think that as long as they have good cover they won't stress each other out too much at this age.


----------

